# Waxstock 2014 Venue



## Waxstock

WAXSTOCK VENUE ANNOUNCEMENT - RICOH ARENA, COVENTRY, CV6 6GE (SUN 27 JULY 2014)

This year, Waxstock moves to one of the most impressive event facilities in the UK - the Jaguar Exhibition Hall at Ricoh Arena, Coventry. So what does it mean for the average Waxstocker?
- MORE CENTRAL. Even easier to get to than Peterborough for most people, being more centrally located and just off major routes (M6, M42, M40).
- HOTEL ON SITE. We are negotiating preferential rates for all Waxstock visitors at the onsite DeVere 4*(?) hotel… details soon, but don't book before we give you the promo code. B&B rates will be very good indeed, trust us.
- SATURDAY NIGHT ENTERTAINMENT. Ricoh Arena has a bar, bistro, Costa coffee and even G Casino - open on Saturday night. There are plans for a live band in the casino nightclub/bar. So if you want to make a weekend of Waxstock, Saturday night has all the entertainment you need. It's like a mini-SEMA with the Casino offering Blackjack, Roulette, Poker etc.
- WAXSTOCK TRADE DINNER ON SITE. Instead of being held at the nearby Marriott at Peterborough, this will be held at the Ricoh Arena in one of its many conference room/bars.
- SUBSIDISED PARKING ON HARDSTANDING. We have paid for parking to be subsidised so it is free rather than a couple of GBP per car, there are no potholes and there's no grass or gravel. All premium hardstanding, just as we like it.:thumb:
- NO DOG SHOWS. We had to share Peterborough with the odd agricultural event. This year, any event that shares the Arena on the day will be far more suitable, or even an extension of the main show.
- STILL INDOORS. The main event is still indoors, so rain can't stop play. There will be ample use of outdoor space assuming the weather is good, of course.

VENUE INFO:

http://www.ricoharena.com/

VENUE PICS:

Here's the Jaguar Exhibition Hall:









Hotel rooms on site at reduced rates, inc (we presume) pitch view rooms (you may get thrown out for having a midnight kickabout though  )









SEMA style Casino action if required on Sat night:









Casino bar with live entertainment on the Sat night (we hope):


----------



## Bartl

Perfect. I'll be there.


----------



## Maniac

As a WaxStock virgin I'm really looking forward to this. Down to Silverstone Classic on the Saturday, stay over on site for WaxStock and on to this on the Sunday. The other half will not be pleased


----------



## slineclean

Aww just a short trip down the 42 for me :thumb: Didn't think it would so close


----------



## id_doug

Awesome. Sounds great and an site Casino! O dear. Poker anyone???....


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Sounds good ,only 353.8 mi, 5 hr 55 min driving for us !!


----------



## TPR1966

Fantastic, can book my room now :wave:


----------



## M4D YN

Black Magic Detail said:


> Sounds good ,only 353.8 mi, 5 hr 55 min driving for us !!


Its not for us mind


----------



## Natalie

Looking forward to this


----------



## muzzer

Ok, i can manage that, how much is Waxstock this year?


----------



## kartman

82 miles for me, nothing the mighty mini can't handle! A good excuse for a stay over and beers too


----------



## cyberstretch

I live in Peterborough and was laughing last year at how close it was to me..... I'm crying this year !!  But im glad the people that lived too far before will get a chance to go


----------



## Waxstock

Ticket pricing will be in line with last year's prices. Website and ticket sales should be sorted by the end of this week or early next week, along with hotel 'special rate' code.

Coventry is about as central as you can get as an event location in the UK, judging it on population density as well as geography, and not too far from Peterborough for anyone who was 'on the doorstep' last year. We appreciate it is still a trek from Scotland etc and we did look at a more Northern venue, but this wasn't as suitable as Ricoh for many reasons.


----------



## 204driver

Quite liked the Peterborough venue and was a nice easy one hour drive for me! This is a easier and more central venue to suit most people though . Unless your in Cornwall!


----------



## dooka

And a lady bar, should suit Elsworth and I, oh, and a good few others I may add ..


----------



## id_doug

Looking forward to the special hotel rate :thumb:


----------



## mkv

620 mile round trip for me, but so worth it.... Hotel is booked already and cant wait till July.
To anyone thats never been before, Id highly recommend it.
Will be great to catch up with everyone and have a few beers.

P.S.....Rob, Ive been going to Coventry for years, never knew about the lady bar.... I love you long time.......:lol:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

I'll be there again last year was a great day.


----------



## dubstyle

Thats a shorter drive than peterborough . What is the parking like, is there secure parking or open car parks if staying the night before. Last year 2 years i've stayed in the Marriott.


----------



## dunfyguy

bit shorter for us coming from Scotland but easier to get to I would say down the M6


----------



## Kimo

id_doug said:


> Awesome. Sounds great and an site Casino! O dear. Poker anyone???....


My local poker room, despite being an hour away

The casino and poker room are great, the standard of play is ok but not amazing


----------



## Kerr

How many folk will be drunk and skint after a night at the casino?


----------



## Kimo

Kerr said:


> How many folk will be drunk and skint after a night at the casino?


More bargains for me then


----------



## milner3226

dubstyle said:


> Thats a shorter drive than peterborough . What is the parking like, is there secure parking or open car parks if staying the night before. Last year 2 years i've stayed in the Marriott.


There is loads of parking around the ground. There is two car parks (A and B) surrounding the ground and then one large one (car park C) over the road (which has a underpass and a footbridge to cross the road safely). As for the security of the car park I would say it is reasonable. There are barriers but im not sure whether these are in use still. The road leading into the car parks surrounding the ground is a dead end and it cannot be used as a walkthrough either, so it is very unlikely that you'll have any bother from idiots/opportunists/drunks.

Edit: Just a quick edited pic of the ricoh car parks


----------



## id_doug

Kerr said:


> How many folk will be drunk and skint after a night at the casino?


I feel a night on soft drinks to get some cash for the next day  hopefully anyways!! :lol:


----------



## littlejack

Cant wait now.. will be booking a hotel as soon as the promo code becomes available


----------



## Kimo

If you have a low car then don't attempt car park a


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Hour and 35 from Bury, straight down the M6. Sooooooo much better a venue than Peterborough.


----------



## Kyle 86

Ill be there minus the mrs as ill spend a fortune there lol


----------



## xJay1337

Price to get in?
Are tickets online only or can you pay on gate?

Unless I've missed it..?


----------



## Maniac

xJay1337 said:


> Price to get in?
> Are tickets online only or can you pay on gate?
> 
> Unless I've missed it..?


Other way up.. you're far too early. The OP did say he's still working on prices/discount code/hotel etc...


----------



## -Kev-

Ticket info etc will be posted in good time, its only January still after all


----------



## TT55BLK

It looks like a great venue :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

It's a 2hr drive for me but will be there as it will be my first waxstock! Looking forward to it and better start saving now.lol.


----------



## chewey75

*waxstock*

Waxstock virgin but a definite this year. Keep me posted on hotel rates please.


----------



## -Kev-

best option is to subscribe to this thread to receive updates


----------



## xJay1337

Maniac said:


> Other way up.. you're far too early. The OP did say he's still working on prices/discount code/hotel etc...


:lol:

Still would be nice to know these things . Early bird and all that.


----------



## dandam

excellent location, just off the M6, easy for the M1 or the M5, only 20 minutes from Brum airport if you need to fly in. I have been to the Ricoh for rugby matches and a couple of concerts and I have to say this is a great call.

:thumb:


----------



## iAmiAdam

Looks like a good gig, seven months to get my car looking tops.


----------



## essexjoe85

Virgin here to waxstock but think ill def be taking a drive up this year!


----------



## Artdeshine

*Artdeshine coming*

Yes Artdeshine Alfred is attending. Plus a Booth or stand for ADS. Whizzer give me more information.

Thanks


----------



## Grant.

I'm gonna have to attend this I think. 

Kev, is it a date?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

alfred said:


> Yes Artdeshine Alfred is attending. Plus a Booth or stand for ADS. Whizzer give me more information.
> 
> Thanks


Alfred,

I can help you out with details.

The trade packs are being completed and should be sent out early February. I will arrange for you to be on the list :thumb:

Feel free to drop me a line with any other information you need.

Regards,

John


----------



## -Kev-

Grant. said:


> I'm gonna have to attend this I think.
> 
> Kev, is it a date?


it can be


----------



## BenC11

was good last year all the traders were great and real friendly  and a bonus it was on my doorstep as i had only just got in to detailing the car so no brainer in seeing what it was all about, so this year i will get the earlybird offer and plenty of time to save and create a shopping list


----------



## Kimo

Hopefully this year they do the prizes a little earlier as imo it was a real drag by the time you'd finished the traders and cars inside and out to the prizes late on


----------



## chrisc

Will they be any interior demos etc rather than all machine polishing this year?


----------



## suspal

Really looking forward to waxstock only 2 miles away from me


----------



## ColinEhm1

will be in my first attendance at this this year , anyone got a rough idea of ticket prices plus when they'll be on sale ?, going to start saving my pounds for a good wee shopping trip


----------



## -Kev-

any further info will be posted in plenty of time guys, there is six months to go yet so its not like its tomorrow lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28

suspal said:


> Really looking forward to waxstock only 2 miles away from me


Lucky boy


----------



## Jdudley90

I'm only a couple of miles away too, so for the lucky finalists I'm sure if you need a hosepipe and garage for any last minute prep I could be of assistance.


----------



## suspal

Jdudley90 said:


> I'm only a couple of miles away too, so for the lucky finalists I'm sure if you need a hosepipe and garage for any last minute prep I could be of assistance.


Joe you can wash mine buddy


----------



## TheGruffalo1

I'm new to all this, is it a place where all traders meet up and sell their products?

Can anyone come? 

Cheers.


----------



## Jdudley90

suspal said:


> Joe you can wash mine buddy


It was just facilities, labour comes at a cost


----------



## Jdudley90

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I'm new to all this, is it a place where all traders meet up and sell their products?
> 
> Can anyone come?
> 
> Cheers.


There are demos, traders and competitions. Check up on the pictures from last year. This year will be my first year too but quite excited.


----------



## -Kev-

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I'm new to all this, is it a place where all traders meet up and sell their products?
> 
> Can anyone come?
> 
> Cheers.


have a look at other threads in this section


----------



## muzzer

-Kev- said:


> it can be


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

TheGruffalo1 said:


> I'm new to all this, is it a place where all traders meet up and sell their products?
> 
> Can anyone come?
> 
> Cheers.


Will be 3/3 for me this year. Thoroughly recommended but make sure you start saving now. Great discounts to be had and of course no postage fees to pay.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Jdudley90 said:


> There are demos, traders and competitions. Check up on the pictures from last year. This year will be my first year too but quite excited.


Cheers for that.



Rabidracoon28 said:


> Will be 3/3 for me this year. Thoroughly recommended but make sure you start saving now. Great discounts to be had and of course no postage fees to pay.


I've got the credit card at the ready! 

It's a nice ride down, 200 mi, 3 hours 13 mins .


----------



## KeithOPC

Flying over and back from dublin for this on the day. Looking forward to it and going to start saving now.


----------



## muzzer

Silly question to ask but roughly how long a day is Waxstock? I'm assuming opens at 9 and closes at 6, is that about right?


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> Silly question to ask but roughly how long a day is Waxstock? I'm assuming opens at 9 and closes at 6, is that about right?


Was about 9 till 5 iirc last year?

Only problem was that you finish the traders and cars, wander round the cars taking pics etc at around 2 and they didn't do the prizes till around 4 so was a 2 hour sit around


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> Was about 9 till 5 iirc last year?
> 
> Only problem was that you finish the traders and cars, wander round the cars taking pics etc at around 2 and they didn't do the prizes till around 4 so was a 2 hour sit around


That's what i thought might happen, i could be chauffering neilos to this if he still wants to go, so might be a two hour wait. If not then i'll go early to beat the rush :lol:


----------



## Kimo

muzzer42 said:


> That's what i thought might happen, i could be chauffering neilos to this if he still wants to go, so might be a two hour wait. If not then i'll go early to beat the rush :lol:


Was one of first in last year 

Where you coming from?


----------



## muzzer

Kimo73 said:


> Was one of first in last year
> 
> Where you coming from?


Hertfordshire, about 80 miles or so away. If i pick neilos up, add another 30 miles to that but it just seems silly both of us going in two seperate cars when we live close by each other.

Planning on meeting a few people and having a good laugh too.


----------



## ted11

Just down the road from me, looking forward to it.


----------



## NMH

Can't wait for this.....down the road from me too.


----------



## joshhatton

cannot wait!


----------



## VenomUK

Ummm, Perhaps a silly question? But how do I get tickets to this event?


----------



## muzzer

VenomUK said:


> Ummm, Perhaps a silly question? But how do I get tickets to this event?


Details will be posted up next month(february). :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW

Venue looks good , last one was only 15 mins away so the motor might get dirty this time 

Will there still be an arrive and shine area ? :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

G4V JW said:


> Venue looks good , last one was only 15 mins away so the motor might get dirty this time
> 
> Will there still be an arrive and shine area ? :thumb:


Hope so

Regret not entering it last year tbh


----------



## alxg

Only 30mins away from me too :thumb:

I may just be able to swing this one.......


----------



## jay p

First time for me ! I cant wait !!


----------



## suspal

dooka said:


> And a lady bar, should suit Elsworth and I, oh, and a good few others I may add ..


They're not welcomed can't bring the tone down of the event.


----------



## chrisgreen

It is in the diary.

Organisers: please confirm the hotel offer ASAP, keen to get something booked while alternatives are still keenly priced as well.


----------



## Nicholas

Yep should be able to do this one


----------



## peaky

I'm There this year :driver:


----------



## Simz

*Waxstock weekend*

Silverstone Classic...Booked
Premier Inn.............Booked
Waxstock...............Booked

Anybody else making a weekend of it?


----------



## cfherd

Nice venue! It is still a bit of trek from Scotland but I think a better road down. Looking forward to it. :thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy

yeh me and pal from crail gonna head down sat night, hotel around warrington and then have 90miles to drive on the sunday morning.

Coventry much better to get to than Peterborough from Dunfermline!


----------



## chrisgreen

Simz said:


> Silverstone Classic...Booked
> Premier Inn.............Booked
> Waxstock...............Tickets please!!!!
> 
> Anybody else making a weekend of it?


Which Premier Inn are you staying at?

I decided I couldn't wait for the offer on the Devere hotel at the stadium (plus it looks a bit chintzy), so I've just booked a £29 room at the Coventry City Centre Premier Inn for Saturday night.

Not sure yet if I'm going to go to the Silverstone Classic on Saturday, or go and spend the day at National Motor Museum at Gaydon. Probably leaning towards Gaydon as I've been meaning to go for ages and it'll be less chaotic.


----------



## milner3226

For those wanting a hotel close to the ricoh there is a Hilton hotel straight off junction 2 of the M6 . It is in the walsgrave area of Coventry. From there it is litterally a 5 minute down the M6 drive to junction 3 and the Ricoh. Around that area there is a cinema, bowling alley, laser quest, resturants...

Also about 15 minutes away there is a premier inn in Nuneaton/Bedworth. It is called The Griff Hotel, plenty to do around that area as there is a cinema, bowling alley, resturants... The griff hotel is on the A444 which is a straight road linking nuneaton (and beyond) to coventry.

In the same area there is also a travel lodge, where the parking area is a little more quieter.

There are plenty more around but I think these are the three with the most straight forward routes to the ricoh.


----------



## mkv

chrisgreen said:


> Which Premier Inn are you staying at?
> 
> I decided I couldn't wait for the offer on the Devere hotel at the stadium (plus it looks a bit chintzy), so I've just booked a £29 room at the Coventry City Centre Premier Inn for Saturday night.
> 
> .


Is that the Belgrade Plaza Premier Inn? If it is, its pretty good, I stay there regularly. Good car park just a few yards away, but pricey, even with the PI discount. Nice and close to Spon St for pubs and restraunts.

Steve


----------



## DaveEP2

So glad this has moved to a much closer and much improved venue! Hopefully it's considerably bigger and better this year too as last years was a big improvement on the first


----------



## Storry

I'm considering in coming this year, what time does it roughly stay on till? Thinking of maybe heading down on Saturday and having a night out before hand...


----------



## chrisgreen

mkv said:


> Is that the Belgrade Plaza Premier Inn? If it is, its pretty good, I stay there regularly. Good car park just a few yards away, but pricey, even with the PI discount. Nice and close to Spon St for pubs and restraunts.


Hi Steve

Yep, it's the Belgrade Plaza one I've booked. Looks pretty new and decent, also has decent reviews on TripAdvisor.

Parking charges are ok actually. Only £7.50 for 24 hours. If you arrive after 5.30pm and leave by 9am, it's only £5.

Hope a few more Waxstock attendees will be staying there - would be nice to have a group of us there.


----------



## DetailingMonkey

Can't wait for this, last year was great this year should be epic


----------



## mkv

chrisgreen said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Yep, it's the Belgrade Plaza one I've booked. Looks pretty new and decent, also has decent reviews on TripAdvisor.
> 
> Parking charges are ok actually. Only £7.50 for 24 hours. If you arrive after 5.30pm and leave by 9am, it's only £5.
> 
> Hope a few more Waxstock attendees will be staying there - would be nice to have a group of us there.


Its the mean Scotsman coming out in me....:lol:
Yes, its about 5 years old. Stay in in at least 2-3 times a year. Nice, helpful staff, Costa coffee, decent brekkie. Im sure there will be.

I got in early at the DeVere, wasnt hanging about for any Waxstock deal. I got it at discounted rate anyway. At least i can say I have a room on site. As it will be a very early start for me on the Sunday...


----------



## rob750

Do the exhibitors turn around at half time ?


----------



## -Kev-

rob750 said:


> Do the exhibitors turn around at half time ?


'turn around'?...


----------



## suspal

Jdudley90 said:


> It was just facilities, labour comes at a cost


wash you mouth out with Ix :lol:


----------



## Simz

chrisgreen said:


> Which Premier Inn are you staying at?
> 
> I decided I couldn't wait for the offer on the Devere hotel at the stadium (plus it looks a bit chintzy), so I've just booked a £29 room at the Coventry City Centre Premier Inn for Saturday night.
> 
> Not sure yet if I'm going to go to the Silverstone Classic on Saturday, or go and spend the day at National Motor Museum at Gaydon. Probably leaning towards Gaydon as I've been meaning to go for ages and it'll be less chaotic.


We went for the one on the M6 thinking it might be more family friendly or just no nobs lol, Be late arrival Dinner and bed me thinks:newbie:


----------



## muzzer

-Kev- said:


> 'turn around'?...


It's a football stadium so it's a pun on the swap ends at half time thing


----------



## Naddy37

muzzer42 said:


> It's a football stadium so it's a pun on the swap ends at half time thing


Bad as me asking, "are Coventry at home that day".....:lol:


----------



## muzzer

neilos said:


> Bad as me asking, "are Coventry at home that day".....:lol:


You're a bad 'un you :lol:


----------



## clioryan

Defo going need to round troops !


----------



## littlejack

Any News on the offer at the hotel near by


----------



## SimonVTR

With it now being so close to me.
We will definitely be going


----------



## Starbuck88

I'm going for sure  I'm hooked...never been before!


----------



## 123HJMS

chrisgreen said:


> Which Premier Inn are you staying at?
> 
> I decided I couldn't wait for the offer on the Devere hotel at the stadium (plus it looks a bit chintzy), so I've just booked a £29 room at the Coventry City Centre Premier Inn for Saturday night.
> 
> Not sure yet if I'm going to go to the Silverstone Classic on Saturday, or go and spend the day at National Motor Museum at Gaydon. Probably leaning towards Gaydon as I've been meaning to go for ages and it'll be less chaotic.


The premier inn in the city centre will be an experience for sure :lol:


----------



## id_doug

Got my room booked 👍


----------



## chrisgreen

123HJMS said:


> The premier inn in the city centre will be an experience for sure :lol:


Should be alright (I hope) - the hotel is quite new so should be clean and comfy. Only for one night, and it was cheap (plus the DeVere discount is still twice the price of a Premier Inn Saver room).


----------



## Kimo

Tickets. Now on sale


----------



## chrisgreen

Kimo73 said:


> Tickets. Now on sale


Ticket purchased


----------



## suspal

Ticket purchased


----------



## sludge59

Two tickets ordered for me and the wife. We're going for our Waxstock hat trick. Only half an hour away this year.


----------



## Kimo

My car will get wrecked on the motorway this year, last year had some fun driving roads from mine


----------



## Maniac

Just hanging fire on the tickets until I see the hotel offer... I don't really want to stay anywhere other than the hotel at the venue for the show.


----------



## Brigham1806

Maniac said:


> Just hanging fire on the tickets until I see the hotel offer... I don't really want to stay anywhere other than the hotel at the venue for the show.


The offer was posted on Facebook last night...


----------



## knightstemplar

Gutted, dont get back from offshore until the Monday, and I have booked all my holidays for the year to go abroad a few times with wife and kids. (wonder if they would rather go to Waxstock instead of Florida?)


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Maniac said:


> Just hanging fire on the tickets until I see the hotel offer... I don't really want to stay anywhere other than the hotel at the venue for the show.


You can now call the hotel on site and quote The Waxstock Show to get your discounted room rate.


----------



## Tom J

Johnnyopolis said:


> You can now call the hotel on site and quote The Waxstock Show to get your discounted room rate.


Just rang to book my room. They were aware of the show but an offer code has not been granted yet. Luckily due to lots of availability I got my double room for £65 bed and breakfast (cheaper than the £68.50 shown on Waxstock FB advert)
They said to get a reduced rate you need an actual offer code not just the name of the event.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

It would appear we have had a small teething problem but rest assured were doing our best to get it resolved  you should be able to book ok now.


----------



## Waxstock

looks like you got very lucky there Tom J, it seems the person you booked with was not familiar with the system and has given you the weekday rate rather than the weekend rate 8)

unfortunately, that person has been made fully familiar with the system now and will not be making the same mistake again. so for the rest of us - the discounted weekend rate will apply.


----------



## Tom J

Thanks for your help folks yeah all sorted now. Can't wait for the show I'm going to stay the Sunday evening also


----------



## littlejack

Are the details available for hotel...


----------



## -Kev-

hotel info is in the OP and on waxstock site..


----------



## littlejack

-Kev- said:


> hotel info is in the OP and on waxstock site..


Cheers just booked tickets and room... Killed two birds with one stone its my wedding anniversary so the wife gets a night away aswell...:thumb:


----------



## Doc943

littlejack said:


> Cheers just booked tickets and room... Killed two birds with one stone its my wedding anniversary so the wife gets a night away aswell...:thumb:


You know, if I dared to suggest a wedding anniversary at Waxstock to my missus, she would cut up all my Microfibres for sure! Especially saying it's killing two birds with one stone! See you there mate, I'll be by myself lol


----------



## Tom J

Doc943 said:


> You know, if I dared to suggest a wedding anniversary at Waxstock to my missus, she would cut up all my Microfibres for sure! Especially saying it's killing two birds with one stone! See you there mate, I'll be by myself lol


Comes down in the morning, Oh I didn't realise there was a detailing event on here today, what a co-incidence :car:


----------



## littlejack

As far she knows its just weekend away.. Well until nearer the time anyway...


----------



## 20vKarlos

tickets are boked!


----------



## Melkor

I'll be going up from romford if anyone needs a lift


----------



## Bartl

Tickets are booked!


----------



## stangalang

Yeah i think its time we did this this year. And i reckon make a weekend of it


----------



## Artdeshine

*ADS is coming*

Stang ADS is getting one booth so I m coming. lol:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Will check it out the booking for the booth from Whizzer.

We meet there. Then to your home town also



stangalang said:


> Yeah i think its time we did this this year. And i reckon make a weekend of it


----------



## stangalang

alfred said:


> Stang ADS is getting one booth so I m coming. lol:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Will check it out the booking for the booth from Whizzer.
> 
> We meet there. Then to your home town also


YESSSS finally we get to get you drunk


----------



## suspal

stangalang said:


> YESSSS finally we get to get you drunk


pi$$ as a fart :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KeithOPC

Were do you purchase tickets?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

KeithOPC said:


> Were do you purchase tickets?


Right here pal. Got mine tonight.
http://www.waxstock.com/tickets.html


----------



## KeithOPC

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Right here pal. Got mine tonight.
> http://www.waxstock.com/tickets.html


Cheers mate,:thumb: bought mine there now. :car:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

KeithOPC said:


> Cheers mate,:thumb: bought mine there now. :car:


You're very welcome Sponge Jock;-)


----------



## ladylane

Literally down the road for me this year. Very exciting!


----------



## Rebel007

Being in Peterborough last year was perfect for me as it meant my wife could drop me off with my mobility scooter and come back later to pick me up (I live in Peterborough) so I was really looking forward to this year t6hen I found the venue had been changed 

I may see if my son wants to go (if he isn't working) getting to the show isn't too much of a problem as I'm quite happy to drive, getting the mobility scooter in and out of the car is however specially as I'm not supposed to lift it myself. I know my wife would go with me if I asked her too but I also know she would be bored silly and that would mean I didn't enjoy it either (especially as she would know what I was spending lol).


----------



## WHIZZER

Rebel007 said:


> Being in Peterborough last year was perfect for me as it meant my wife could drop me off with my mobility scooter and come back later to pick me up (I live in Peterborough) so I was really looking forward to this year t6hen I found the venue had been changed
> 
> I may see if my son wants to go (if he isn't working) getting to the show isn't too much of a problem as I'm quite happy to drive, getting the mobility scooter in and out of the car is however specially as I'm not supposed to lift it myself. I know my wife would go with me if I asked her too but I also know she would be bored silly and that would mean I didn't enjoy it either (especially as she would know what I was spending lol).


Im sure we can get somebody to help lift the scooter out for you on the day :thumb:


----------



## Ge03

That raises a thought. Will there be dedicated disabled parking to minimise walking and let the car be an easily accessible resting point?


----------



## Kimo

Ge03 said:


> That raises a thought. Will there be dedicated disabled parking to minimise walking and let the car be an easily accessible resting point?


There was last time. Was also plenty of seats lining the room too


----------



## slineclean

Rebel007 said:


> Being in Peterborough last year was perfect for me as it meant my wife could drop me off with my mobility scooter and come back later to pick me up (I live in Peterborough) so I was really looking forward to this year t6hen I found the venue had been changed
> 
> I may see if my son wants to go (if he isn't working) getting to the show isn't too much of a problem as I'm quite happy to drive, getting the mobility scooter in and out of the car is however specially as I'm not supposed to lift it myself. I know my wife would go with me if I asked her too but I also know she would be bored silly and that would mean I didn't enjoy it either (especially as she would know what I was spending lol).


I def be up for giving you any help I can chap :thumb:


----------



## slineclean

Ge03 said:


> That raises a thought. Will there be dedicated disabled parking to minimise walking and let the car be an easily accessible resting point?


You will get 1 & 1/2 car park spaces too so you wont have to worry about any doors bashing into your car :thumb:


----------



## Rebel007

Thanks guys, I may well take you up on your kind offers especially if I am unable to arrange for anyone to come with me. 

It could easily be the difference between me being able to come or not. (I really don't want to put my wife in the position of having to go when I know she will be bored silly).


----------



## Buckweed

Dam!! :wall::wall:: booked to go on hols the other week before checking on here for Waxstock 2014 dates. I fly out on the 26th !!! I've been to the first two events and had a great time hope it goes well for you all. Enjoy


----------



## Kimo

Rebel007 said:


> Thanks guys, I may well take you up on your kind offers especially if I am unable to arrange for anyone to come with me.
> 
> It could easily be the difference between me being able to come or not. (I really don't want to put my wife in the position of having to go when I know she will be bored silly).


Sure there'll be plenty people to help you out buddy


----------



## Carshine

Can anyone please tell me, whats the nearest airport? And are there still hotel rooms available? Would be fun to see whats all this Waxstock is about  If there's room for a Norwegian detailer


----------



## -Kev-

Birmingham airport is the nearest i believe, ive not booked a room yet myself but i will probably go for a holiday inn or similar..


----------



## Johnnyopolis

-Kev- said:


> Birmingham airport is the nearest i believe, ive not booked a room yet myself but i will probably go for a holiday inn or similar..


With the deal Waxstock has on rooms and all things on site to do Kev I would have thought you would have booked one at the DeVere onsite...


----------



## -Kev-

I will try that first John, but suspect they may have all gone..
will call them after payday to see whats available if anything


----------



## chrisc

So how much are tickets and when can we get them


----------



## suspal

chrisc said:


> So how much are tickets and when can we get them


http://www.waxstock.com/


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Cannot wait, great venue, could be a expensive day, what with the casino there as well!:lol::lol:


----------



## Kimo

Andrew Goacher said:


> Cannot wait, great venue, could be a expensive day, what with the casino there as well!:lol::lol:


With the casino you should hope it turns out a cheap day


----------



## Waxstock

There are hotel rooms left, but you MUST mention Waxstock initially. All 'public' rooms have sold and only Waxstock allocated rooms are now available - so if you don't mention Waxstock they won't release a room to you.


----------



## Sarah

Looking forward to this, best start saving some spending money!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Waxstock said:


> There are hotel rooms left, but you MUST mention Waxstock initially. All 'public' rooms have sold and only Waxstock allocated rooms are now available - so if you don't mention Waxstock they won't release a room to you.


Thanks, will the price go up if we mention waxstock though? 

Only joking, looking forward to it, credit card at the ready..


----------



## davethefish

glad i looked in on this site i only live 2 mins up the road from the ricoh,
and didn't know about this show.

will now be booking my tickets!:thumb:


----------



## Saamm93

About a 5 min drive for me. Will be there


----------



## andymp85

got the time off just need to get me tickets sorted my question is are dw doing any tickets or is it just off the website


----------



## -Kev-

off the waxstock website..


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Wow! Hotel looks sweet - I'm almost tempted to book now but know I'll probably still be cleaning my car late into Saturday night…


----------



## Mister-E

Indeed a fantastic venue - 10 mins from my house :-D


----------



## Lowiepete

Three questions:
1) How close to the venue is the disabled parking? Would it be better to park
in the Arrive & Shine instead? (I'm planning on Saturday afternoon arrival)
2) Is there free wi-fi inside the exhibition hall?
3) Can I display exhibition plates instead of regular reg plates?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Kimo

Lowiepete said:


> Three questions:
> 1) How close to the venue is the disabled parking? Would it be better to park
> in the Arrive & Shine instead? (I'm planning on Saturday afternoon arrival)
> 2) Is there free wi-fi inside the exhibition hall?
> 3) Can I display exhibition plates instead of regular reg plates?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


If it's the same entrance I think it is then it's close by

There's wifi around the ground, hotel and casino so I'd imagine it'll reach the hall

It's private land so don't see a reason why you can't use show plates

Can't be much more helpful than that though unfortuantely so will wait for someone who knows a bit more to confirm


----------



## Waxstock

Lowiepete said:


> Three questions:
> 1) How close to the venue is the disabled parking? Would it be better to park
> in the Arrive & Shine instead? (I'm planning on Saturday afternoon arrival)
> 2) Is there free wi-fi inside the exhibition hall?
> 3) Can I display exhibition plates instead of regular reg plates?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


1) Arrive and Shine parking is further away from the main hall so this is not advised. We are checking out disabled parking tomorrow, but if in doubt, park in the Casino car park which is near the main entrance.
2) There is free wi-fi in the DeVere hotel on-site (and maybe the bars, public areas or Casino), but you may need to pay to access Ricoh Arena wi-fi from guest services. 
3) It is private land, so you can display whatever plates you want. Just remember not to drive off with them attached.


----------



## 123HJMS

Kyle 86 said:


> Ill be there minus the mrs as ill spend a fortune there lol


Ha im doing the same


----------



## andymp85

what time are people getting there for


----------



## marc147

Am coming


----------



## Waxstock

Disabled parking update...

There are dozens of disabled spaces at the venue in main Car Park A.

However, Car Park B (where the outside Arrive and Shine will be held) has poorer disabled access due to the steps to Car Park B being retro installed and not on original architect plans with proper ramps etc. There is a SERVICE LIFT for disabled access, which Ricoh Guest Services will assist with.

This means that if you are disabled and entering the Arrive and Shine, access to the main hall will be frustrating and we apologise - if you arrive before 8am and have a low tank of fuel we may even be able to get your car in the hall which would eliminate the issue.

It will also be frustrating if you are a disabled visitor who wants to see the Arrive and Shine, as you will need Ricoh Guest Services to help. We apologise for the reliance on this facility.

There will be Ricoh staff in Car Park B throughout the day, plus Waxstock staff, but only Ricoh staff can operate the service lift.

The main hall and inside Arrive and Shine display both have excellent disabled access.

As it is the first year at this venue, we shall see how it works. We may look at a better plan for disabled guests next year if this year proves to be less than ideal.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I am happy to help anyone out if needed

With Stairs, walking, holding doors open etc.... 

Always ready to help!


----------



## Imran

Can you come and go as you please, as might need to make a few trips back to the car


----------



## 20vKarlos

Imran said:


> Can you come and go as you please, as might need to make a few trips back to the car


I was thinking the same Imran!


----------



## BRUNBERG

I'll be there early Saturday morning and will spend the day prepping the car.

Once it's safely tucked up in the Ricoh arena I'll be the big, bald tattood bloke at the bar. Come and say hi, I don't bite


----------



## 20vKarlos

BRUNBERG said:


> I'll be there early Saturday morning and will spend the day prepping the car.
> 
> Once it's safely tucked up in the Ricoh arena I'll be* the big, bald tattood bloke at the bar.* Come and say hi,* I don't bite*


Yeah Right, I've heard the stereotypes :thumb: :lol:


----------



## chongo

hi everyone,am trev from lancs and want to know how early to get their for arrive/shine? want to try and get in side the hall if poss, chongo.


----------



## STUOOBY

cancelled a job for 2moro and now im thinking about coming down from scotland. would love to come. just thinking how much of a day i could spend there if theres much to get around etc. then the mileage to get there. i only work at kingsbury so got to drive the 650 miles any how each night. thats why im not sure whether to drive back down.lol. 

is it worth it guys? is it something you could arrive at 9am and stay untillmaybe 1400 without getting bored then head back up the road? wouldnt be coming down in any thing fancy , just my cheap little runaround van.


----------



## Tazz

hi all, ive looked on the waxstock website, maybe i cant see it, but what car park is allocated to general public parking?


----------



## marc147

Here starts the trip down


----------



## Rabidracoon28

😫 yawn


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Have a great wax stock guys. I enjoyed the first one. Since moving to Dallas there are car shows all over the place. But I don't do much detailing now. Only coatings on new cars. And only so a few a month now. Or who will pays a tidy sum. 

I have day job and detailing the odd car suits me.


----------



## Jord

My god i'm tired and slightly hungover xD 

Time to leave soon, should be a good day.. Weathers brilliant where I am too.


----------



## chrisgreen

I'm here with the masses waiting to get in


----------



## 20vKarlos

I'm still waiting for idiots to leave the hotel! 

Pi$$ed off isn't the phrase!


----------



## danwel

20vKarlos said:


> I'm still waiting for idiots to leave the hotel!
> 
> Pi$ off isn't the phrase!


Just leave them behind lol


----------



## 20vKarlos

danwel said:


> Just leave them behind lol


I would've done if my mate wasn't the driver :thumb:


----------

